# Απόνερα της συζήτησης για το δημοψήφισμα (2015)



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

[Αντίγραφο του μηνύματος εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ή-Syriza-exit&p=247623&viewfull=1#post247623 ]

Επειδή η ώρα για καλολογικά σχήματα έχει τελειώσει από καιρό:

(1) Η ταύτιση Σύριζα με ΧΑ γίνεται πρώτα πρώτα από όσους προσπαθούν να μετατρέψουν το 62% ενός ζαλισμένου Όχι σε ψήφο επιβεβαίωσης της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής. Ενός Όχι όπου καθένας που το έχει ψηφίσει, το κατάλαβε κατά πώς του κατέβαινε και όπου ψήφισε Όχι και η ΧΑ κατά 80% (βλ. πίνακες).

(2) Στην ευρωβουλή δεν λένε στον Τσίπρα μόνο αυτά. Τον ρωτάνε π.χ. και (α) γιατί δεν έκανε τίποτε μεταρρυθμιστικό έξι μήνες τώρα και (β) γιατί ακολουθεί τις πρακτικές των προηγουμένων (με παραδείγματα, μάλιστα). Επίσης, οι ίδιοι οι ευρωβουλευτές του (Χρυσόγονος) τον έχουν ενημερώσει από μήνες πού οδηγούσε η βαρουφοπολιτική.

(3) Εδώ μέσα ποτέ δεν ήταν ώρα για κομματικές αντιδικίες και ειρωνείες. Από την πρώτη μέρα της κρίσης φωνάζουμε κάποιοι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι κομματικό αλλά εθνικό, κοινωνικό και πολιτισμικό. Η κυβέρνηση έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να ζητάει τη βοήθεια των υπόλοιπων φιλοευρωπαϊκών δυνάμεων, αλλά οφείλει πρώτα μια ειλικρινή συγγνώμη σε ολόκληρο τον ελληνικό λαό για τις ακρότητές της (τελευταία από τις οποίες ήταν το ίδιο το γελοίο ψευδεπίγραφο δημοψήφισμα και προτελευταία η προκήρυξή του, που απέκλεισε την Ελλάδα από κάθε διεθνή αγορά).

Η κυνική παραδοχή του Τσακαλώτου ότι η περιπέτεια με το δημοψήφισμα και τη μη υπογραφή συμφωνίας πριν από τις 30/6, που άφησε τη χώρα ξεκρέμαστη, άφραγκη, φτερό στον άνεμο, επειδή δεν θα πέρναγε από το κόμμα (λες και δεν διαλύθηκαν τα άλλα κόμματα προηγουμένως μην μπορώντας να περάσουν πολύ πιο δύσκολα μέτρα σε πολύ πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες) δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ακόμη απόσταση που πρέπει να διανυθεί μέχρι να υπάρξει πραγματική και όχι ονομαστική εθνική ενότητα.

Όσοι επικαλούνται τώρα την εθνική ενότητα, τώρα, αφού διαλύθηκε σε ένα εξάμηνο ό,τι ψευτοστήθηκε με χιλιάδες λάθη και τζαναμπετιές των ταγών και με πόνο και αίμα, πολύ αίμα του ελληνικού λαού, χρωστάνε πρώτα στον εαυτό τους να καταλάβουν τι έγινε αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια. Και χρωστάνε να δείξουν δημόσια ότι το έχουν καταλάβει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

Τι έγινε αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια; Επιδεινώθηκε η κατάσταση της χώρας και φτάσαμε 100 βήματα εγγύτερα στην χρεοκοπία, από τα 101 που απείχαμε το 2009. Α, ναι, μειώθηκε το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα, πολύ μικρό επίτευγμα σε σχέση με την σχεδόν ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή μεγέθους _tsar bomba_ που συντελέστηκε,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Τίποτε άλλο, πήρες είδηση; Για παράδειγμα τις μάχες κάθε κογκλαβίου, κλίκας, κάστας, φατρίας με τις πλάτες ολοένα και πιο αδίστακτων πολιτικάντηδων να περάσει το κόστος που τους αναλογεί στους πιο αδύναμους και απροστάτευτους της κοινωνίας, στο ξεπάτωμα της νέας γενιάς υπέρ των κάθε λογής πελατών και στο κανάκεμα κάθε ταπεινού ανθρώπινου ένστικτου για άγρα ψήφων και κατασκευή σταδιοδρομιών;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Σας παρακαλώ, όχι άλλον ένα γύρο. Ελληγεννή, κάνε μας τη χάρη και πάρε άδεια δύο ημερών. (Και ξαναδιάβασε αυτό.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίποτε άλλο, πήρες είδηση; Για παράδειγμα τις μάχες κάθε κογκλαβίου, κλίκας, κάστας, φατρίας με τις πλάτες ολοένα και πιο αδίστακτων πολιτικάντηδων να περάσει το κόστος που τους αναλογεί στους πιο αδύναμους και απροστάτευτους της κοινωνίας, στο ξεπάτωμα της νέας γενιάς υπέρ των κάθε λογής πελατών και στο κανάκεμα κάθε ταπεινού ανθρώπινου ένστικτου για άγρα ψήφων και κατασκευή σταδιοδρομιών;



Μοιάζει να ανήκω σε κάστα, κλίκα, στους πελάτες, στους δυνατούς και προστατευμένους της κοινωνίας και όχι στην νέα γενιά; Εγώ είμαι αυτός που πρέπει να φωνάζει περισσότερο.

Και μην μου πεις ότι η εξυπηρέτηση του πελατειακού κράτους και η αδυναμία λήψης σοβαρών μεταρρυθμιστικών μέτρων οφείλεται στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στην αριστερά ή στο πελατειακό σύστημα. Οφείλεται στον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό της στην αδιαφορία να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα στην ρίζα του από τους κυβερνώντες και από την τρόικα. Όλοι έχουν ευθύνη για την κατάσταση. Αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια έγιναν τρομερά λάθη, όχι γιατί διαδήλωναν οι μεν για να μην χάσουν προνόμια και να επωμιστούν το βάρος οι δε. Το πελατειακό κράτος είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είναι η αιτία που έγινε ό,τι έγινε τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Δεν σε κατέταξα πουθενά και δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2015)

Είναι λυπηρό. Όταν κάποιος λέει ότι το πελατειακό κράτος δεν είναι ο κύριος υπεύθυνος για τα διαχρονικά και τα σημερινά χάλια της Ελλάδας, όντως δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 8, 2015)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατί μια απλή διαφορά απόψεων μεταφέρθηκε στη χωματερή; Και γιατί ο Νίκελ στο άλλο νήμα λέει στον Ελληγεννή να κάνει δυο μέρες οφ; Έχασα κάτι; Δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να διαφωνήσει; Τι σας ενόχλησε πάλι; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν το έλεγε κάποιος άλλος δεν θα αντιδρούσατε έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν πρόθεσή σου να με προσβάλλεις. Δεν προσβλήθηκα και αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο θα σου το έλεγα με ΠΜ.

Παρά ταύτα και ασχέτως του συγκεκριμένου περιστατικού, δεν προτίθεμαι να συνεχίσω να συμμετέχω σε ένα φόρουμ που κατηγοριοποιεί τις απόψεις κάποιου ως σκουπίδια (hence "χωματερή"), μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν αρέσουν σε κάποιους, παρότι δεν περιέχουν ούτε χαρακτηρισμούς ούτε έντονο ύφος ούτε διάθεση αντιδικίας ούτε γενικότερη παραβίαση κανενός κανόνα που διέπει τις ιντερνετικές συνδιαλλαγές (netiquette). Είναι καθαρά πολιτική η βάση της διάκρισης, πράγμα που συνιστά την μετακίνηση είδος λογοκρισίας. Προκαλώ δε τον οποιονδήποτε να υποστηρίξει σοβαρά ότι το #427 παραβαίνει οποιονδήποτε κανόνα της Λεξιλογίας ή της δημόσιας συζήτησης εν γένει ή ότι περιέχει οτιδήποτε αγενές, προσβλητικό ή παρενοχλητικό της συζήτησης.

Ο υγιής διάλογος δεν προωθείται μόνο με λόγια, όταν στην πράξη μετακινούνται δημοσιεύσεις που ενοχλούν -ως απόψεις και όχι ως συμπεριφορά- στα σκουπίδια ή σε κατακερματισμένα νήματα όπου στην ουσία δεν θα υπάρξει αντίλογος και θα θαφτούν στον βυθό της database. Τούτο αποτελεί προσβολή στον διάλογο, στην πολιτισμένη διαφωνία και στο πρόσωπο αυτού που δέχεται αυτής της μορφής το ιντερνετικό bullying.

Θα δώσω την χαρά σε όσους ενοχλούνται από την εδώ παρουσία μου να μαζέψω τα μπογαλάκια μου και να εγκαταλείψω μια κοινότητα που κάνει διακρίσεις στις απόψεις με βάση το πολιτικό κριτήριο.

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους υπόλοιπους για την παρέα και ζητώ συγγνώμη από όποιον ποτέ προσέβαλα.


ΥΓ: ελπίζω να μη διαγραφεί και το παρόν κείμενο και δεν έχουν την ευκαιρία να διαβάσουν την προηγούμενη πρόταση οι αποδέκτες της.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2015)

Ασφαλώς το σχόλιο 427 δεν αντιβαίνει σε τίποτα. Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι υπάρχει πολιτική προκατάληψη, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να την αγνοήσεις και απλώς να μη συμμετέχεις στο πολιτικό φόρουμ, όπου δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ανοχή στις διαφωνίες προς την κυρίαρχη άποψη. Δόξα τω Θεώ, η Λέξι είναι ένα θαυμάσιο φόρουμ με εκατό πολύ καλές έως σπουδαίες ενότητες, όπου συμμετέχουν οι καλύτεροι έλληνες μεταφραστές και μερικοί άνθρωποι διαμάντια, αρκεί να μη συζητάνε πολιτικά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να στερηθείς το μείζον για το έλασσον.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Δυο διευκρινίσεις επί του θέματος:

α) τα ποστ τα μετέφερα εγώ, θεωρώντας ότι ο Ελληγενής αλλάζει θέμα σε κάτι που εκείνος θέλει να συζητηθεί και ότι θα εκτραπεί για μία ακόμα φορά η ροή της συζήτησης (πράγμα που συνεχίζω να πιστεύω, εξάλλου όπως έχω ξαναπεί είναι μια συμπεριφορά την οποία επαναλαμβάνει). 
β) με την επιλογή μου αυτή διαφώνησαν άλλα μέλη της Ι.Ο., επομένως επαναφέρω ξανά εδώ τις αναρτήσεις,
γ) σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί διάσπαση νημάτων ή αλλαγή θέματος, παρακαλώ απευθυνθείτε σε κάποιον εκ των υπολοίπων μοντ.

Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Λυπάμαι που ανοίγω ένα παράθυρο σε πράγματα που έχουν σχέση με τη διαχείριση του φόρουμ και την όποια αντιπαράθεση με τον Ελληγεννή.

Χτες, με την πρώτη είδηση που ανακοινώθηκε σχετικά με την προσέλευση Τσακαλώτου χωρίς προτάσεις στο Γιούρογκρουπ, ανεβάσαμε λινκ προς ιστότοπο εφημερίδας (που δεν είναι του γούστου του, όπως έχει δηλώσει στο παρελθόν) όπου η ανταποκρίτρια μετέφερε αυτή την πληροφορία. Αμέσως ο Ελληγεννής μας εγκάλεσε ζητώντας έγκυρη πληροφόρηση (την οποία στο κάτω κάτω μπορούσε να φέρει αυτός επειδή, σε τελευταία ανάλυση ποτέ δεν εμποδίστηκε κανείς να φέρει εδώ όποια σοβαρή πληροφορία είχε (με άλλα λόγια, όχι από γελοία μπλογκ κλπ). Η στιχομυθία διαγράφηκε (αλλά υπάρχει φυσικά στη μνήμη του φόρουμ), ο Ελληγεννής έκανε πάλι παράπονα και ακολούθησε η επόμενη ανταλλαγή ΡΜ μεταξύ μας, για την οποία ενημέρωσα μέλη της διαχειριστικής ομάδας.

Η διαχειριστική ομάδα δεν έχει εμποδίσει τον Ελληγεννή να γράφει ό,τι θέλει, αλλά (α) δεν έχει υπαλληλική σχέση για να του προσκομίζει πηγές του γούστου του και (β) δεν έχει λωτοφαγική άνοια ώστε να έχει λησμονήσει τις ώρες που έχει δαπανήσει προσπαθώντας να μαζέψει τις αδεξιότητες και τις δυσαρέσκειες που έχει προκαλέσει στο παρελθόν.

Προφανώς κάποιο μέλος της ΙΟ έκρινε σκόπιμο να μεταφέρει και αυτή τη στιχομυθία στη χωματερή. Δεν το ζήτησα εγώ και ζήτησα να επανέλθει στο κύριο νήμα. Ακολουθούν τα χτεσινά ΡΜ που αντάλλαξε με τον Ελληγεννή:




Hellegennes said:


> drsiebenmal said:
> 
> 
> > H ανταποκρίτρια στο #398 είναι από τις καλύτερα ενημερωμένες στις Βρυξέλλες και στο μεταξύ η πληροφορία αναμεταδόθηκε ακόμη και από το Ρόιτερς. Μην ανοίγεις ξανά τον ίδιο κύκλο που τροφοδοτεί τη Σαβούρα ή Χωματερή ή πωστολένε αυτό το μέρος.
> ...



Όπως παρατηρούμε, ο Ελληγεννής απείλησε έμμεσα τη Λεξιλογία («η διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων είναι αδίκημα και είναι προς συμφέρον της Λεξιλογίας να μην αφήνετε να δημοσιεύονται ανεπιβεβαίωτες ειδήσεις»), πολύ περισσότερο που η είδηση επιβεβαιώθηκε στο μεταξύ. Επίσης, σε ό,τι αφορά εμένα, εκείνο το _most people are not intentionally rude or unpleasant_ έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά πολύ. Δεν μπορώ να ασχολούμαι δύο ώρες κάθε μέρα με τα καμώματα και τις τρολιές του Ελληγεννή --και το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα μέλη της ΙΟ. Αναμφισβήτητα δεν είναι rude, αλλά γίνεται επιτυχώς unpleasant.

Ακολουθώντας άλλα μέλη της διαχειριστικής ομάδας, προσωπικά θα θέσω από σήμερα τον Ελληγεννή σε κατάσταση Ignore για να έχω την ησυχία μου και να αποφύγω τις καλόβολες, αλλά όχι και ενήμερες παραινέσεις από συμφορουμίτες που εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

sarant said:


> Ασφαλώς το σχόλιο 427 δεν αντιβαίνει σε τίποτα. Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι υπάρχει πολιτική προκατάληψη, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να την αγνοήσεις και απλώς να μη συμμετέχεις στο πολιτικό φόρουμ, όπου δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ανοχή στις διαφωνίες προς την κυρίαρχη άποψη. Δόξα τω Θεώ, η Λέξι είναι ένα θαυμάσιο φόρουμ με εκατό πολύ καλές έως σπουδαίες ενότητες, όπου συμμετέχουν οι καλύτεροι έλληνες μεταφραστές και μερικοί άνθρωποι διαμάντια, αρκεί να μη συζητάνε πολιτικά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να στερηθείς το μείζον για το έλασσον.




Δεν θα την στερηθώ. Είπα ότι δεν θα συμμετέχω, όχι ότι δεν θα την διαβάζω. Συμφωνώ απολύτως ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι ένας εξαιρετικός χώρος τόσο για την μετάφραση όσο και για τα γλωσσικά ζητήματα γενικότερα. Έχω αξιοποιήσει ήδη αμέτρητες φορές την δεξαμενή γνώσης και συναδελφικής βοήθειας που παρέχει αυτός ο χώρος. Θα βρίσκομαι εδώ αποκλειστικά ως αναγνώστης. Ίσως και να καταθέτω από καιρό σε καιρό πράγματα παντελώς άσχετα με πολιτική ή/και γλωσσολογία, όπως κείμενα περί αστρονομίας. Χρειάζομαι χρόνο για να αναλογιστώ αν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο, πάντως θα διατηρώ πάντα μια επιφύλαξη από 'δώ και στο εξής για οποιοδήποτε κείμενο σκέφτομαι να αναρτήσω. Η Λεξιλογία στον τομέα του διαλόγου με απογοήτευσε. Εξάλλου κάποια άτομα ξεκάθαρα πιστεύουν ότι η παρουσία μου εδώ ενοχλεί κόσμο, οπότε ακόμη και γλωσσικές απορίες να θέλω να εκφράσω δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι σκόπιμο. Δεν μπορώ κάθε μου λέξη να την διαβάζω πέντε φορές πριν την καταθέσω, αναλογιζόμενος μήπως είπα τίποτα που μπορεί να ενόχλησε κάποιον, ακόμα κι αν είναι γραμματική απορία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> που δεν είναι του γούστου του, όπως έχει δηλώσει στο παρελθόν


Όχι ακριβώς δεν είναι του γούστου του, είχε γράψει έναν αρκετά προσβλητικό χαρακτηρισμό για όσους από εμάς τη διαβάζουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως παρατηρούμε, ο Ελληγεννής απείλησε έμμεσα τη Λεξιλογία («η διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων είναι αδίκημα και είναι προς συμφέρον της Λεξιλογίας να μην αφήνετε να δημοσιεύονται ανεπιβεβαίωτες ειδήσεις»), πολύ περισσότερο που η είδηση επιβεβαιώθηκε στο μεταξύ. Επίσης, σε ό,τι αφορά εμένα, εκείνο το _most people are not intentionally rude or unpleasant_ έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά πολύ. Δεν μπορώ να ασχολούμαι δύο ώρες κάθε μέρα με τα καμώματα και τις τρολιές του Ελληγεννή --και το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα μέλη της ΙΟ. Αναμφισβήτητα δεν είναι rude, αλλά γίνεται επιτυχώς unpleasant.



Αυτό που επιβεβαιώθηκε είναι ότι υπήρξε παρουσίαση των προηγούμενων προτάσεων, με βελτιώσεις, αλλά όχι γραπτό κείμενο. Αυτό είναι διαφορετικό από το "χωρίς προτάσεις η κυβέρνηση", στα δικά μου μάτια.

Όμως ο λόγος που γράφω αυτό το ποστ δεν είναι για να επισημάνω αυτήν την... λεπτομέρεια. Είναι γιατί θεωρώ τεράστια προσβολή α) να δημοσιεύονται προσωπικά μηνύματα χωρίς την συγκατάθεση όλων των εμπλεκομένων και β) να με κατηγορείς ότι απείλησα την Λεξιλογία. Πραγματικά ντροπή και κρίμα μια πρόταση που έγραψα με πεντακάθαρα *προστατευτική διάθεση* να μεταφράζεται κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Γίνεται άμεσα αντιληπτή η διάθεσή μου από την αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση, που σημαίνει ότι δεν με νοιάζει η Καθημερινή κι αν θα βγει ζημιωμένη, με νοιάζει η Λεξιλογία. Πραγματικά, δεν έχω άλλα λόγια. Παίρνω πίσω αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Δεν προτίθεμαι να δημοσιεύσω στο εξής τίποτα στην Λεξιλογία. Πράγματι η κάθε λέξη και φράση μου μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μεμπτή και δεν έχω καμμιά πρόθεση να προσθέτω 30 disclaimers κάτω από κάθε μου μήνυμα για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαστρεβλωθούν τα όσα γράφω.


----------



## Themis (Jul 8, 2015)

Ελληγεννή, ξαναδιάβασε προσεκτικά αυτό που σου έγραψε ο sarant στο #433.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

sarant said:


> Ασφαλώς το σχόλιο 427 δεν αντιβαίνει σε τίποτα. Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι υπάρχει πολιτική προκατάληψη, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να την αγνοήσεις και απλώς να μη συμμετέχεις στο πολιτικό φόρουμ, όπου δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ανοχή στις διαφωνίες προς την κυρίαρχη άποψη. Δόξα τω Θεώ, η Λέξι είναι ένα θαυμάσιο φόρουμ με εκατό πολύ καλές έως σπουδαίες ενότητες, όπου συμμετέχουν οι καλύτεροι έλληνες μεταφραστές και μερικοί άνθρωποι διαμάντια, αρκεί να μη συζητάνε πολιτικά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να στερηθείς το μείζον για το έλασσον.



*Υπέροχο είναι και το πολιτικό φόρουμ.* Από τα καλύτερα που έχω διαβάσει (ε, δεν διαβάζω και πολλά). Υπάρχει τεράστια ανοχή προς κάθε πλευρά. Απλώς τυχαίνει να γράφουν μόνο εδώ (και δεν γράφουν αλλού ή σε πολλά άλλα ψηφιακά μέσα) άνθρωποι που ανήκουν σε μια άποψη, ας πούμε, ενώ δεν γράφουν το ίδιο συχνά άνθρωποι άλλων απόψεων (που μπορεί να μην είναι καλό, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι). Έτσι δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ανισότητας ως προς το μίγμα, το ποσοστό των κατατιθέμενων απόψεων, όχι όμως μεγαλύτερη ανισότητα απ' αυτήν που παρατηρείται αλλού. Άρα, σε σχέση με τον Helle το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στις απόψεις, αλλά ίσως στον τρόπο που αναπτύσσονται. Θέλει πολλή κουβέντα. Αλλά, έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ: *το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στις απόψεις*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Είναι προφανής υπερβολή να λέγεται πάντως ότι το όποιο πρόβλημα προήλθε από δυσανεξία στη «διαφορετική άποψη» όταν η σημερινή συμμετοχή του Χέλλε στο φόρουμ ξεκίνησε (στο #408) με τη διαπίστωση ότι το δημοψήφισμα ήταν τελικά μια lose-lose κατάσταση. Δεν βλέπω εδώ κάποια διαφωνία με την «κυρίαρχη άποψη» του φόρουμ. Ούτε με άλλα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας (που προτιμούν να μην τοποθετούνται εδώ, αλλά διατυπώνουν σε άλλα φόρα δημόσια την άποψή τους για το δημοψήφισμα) βλέπω διαφωνία, εδώ που τα λέμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως, εξαιτίας του Ελληγενή και με αφορμή αυτό το τελευταίο περιστατικό που είναι η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι, αποφάσισα να πάψω πια να είμαι συντονίστρια. Δεν έχει και νόημα, εξάλλου, να κάνω εγώ την κακιά προσπαθώντας να διαφυλάξω έστω και μια ελάχιστη ροή συζήτησης από το τρολ του φόρουμ. Ας το αναλάβει αυτό κάποιος άλλος, πλέον.


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν μπορώ να ασχολούμαι δύο ώρες κάθε μέρα με τα καμώματα και τις *τρολιές* του Ελληγεννή --και το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα μέλη της ΙΟ.





Palavra said:


> Δεν έχει και νόημα, εξάλλου, να κάνω εγώ την κακιά προσπαθώντας να διαφυλάξω έστω και μια ελάχιστη ροή συζήτησης από το *τρολ* του φόρουμ.


Όσο κι αν ψάχνω, τρολιά στα τελευταία μηνύματα του Ελληγεννή δεν βρίσκω (αν έχετε μια αίσθηση ντεζαβού, είναι γιατί το ντιμπέιτ «είναι ή δεν είναι τρολ ο Ελληγεννής;» είχε γίνει και πριν από μερικές μέρες). Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι οι όροι «τρολ» και «τρολιά» σηκώνουν κάποια κουβέντα, αλλά ας μην τους κάνουμε και λάστιχο. Επί τη ευκαιρία, κρίνω σκόπιμο να παραθέσω τα παρακάτω από το σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia, κι ας κατηγορηθώ για διδακτισμό:

Application of the term troll is subjective. Some readers may characterize a post as trolling, while others may regard the same post as a legitimate contribution to the discussion, even if controversial. [...] At times, the word can be abused to refer to anyone with controversial opinions they disagree with. Such usages goes against the ordinary meaning of troll in multiple ways. Most importantly, trolls don't actually believe the controversial views they claim.

Κατά τ' άλλα, η oliver_twisted στο #430 και ο sarant στο #433 με κάλυψαν και με το παραπάνω. Η δε παρέμβαση του Νίκελ, για όσους παρακολουθούν μια δημόσια συζήτηση χωρίς να έχουν το προνόμιο να γνωρίζουν τα πμ που ανταλλάσσονται, τις συζητήσεις στους κόλπους της διαχειριστικής ομάδας ή το σύνολο των προηγούμενων ποστ του Ελληγεννή, ήταν τουλάχιστον άκομψη και ασύμμετρη (από τη στιγμή που ο επιπληχθείς είχε το λιγότερο έντονο ύφος από τους δύο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη).

Και ναι, η δημοσιοποίηση προσωπικών μηνυμάτων χωρίς την έγκριση του συντάκτη τους είναι φάουλ. Οι παλιοί θα θυμούνται ότι την τελευταία φορά που έγινε κάτι τέτοιο ξέσπασε ο τρίτος παγκόσμιος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Στάθη, δεν ξέρω τι ήταν αυτό που ξεσήκωσε τρίτο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, αλλά είναι προφανές από το κείμενο ότι με τον Ελληγεννή δεν συζητούσα ούτε τα οικονομικά μας, ούτε τα επαγγελματικά μας, ούτε τα οικογενειακά μας, ούτε τα γκομενικά μας ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο. 

Συζήτησα επί θέματος που αφορούσε τη διαχείριση του φόρουμ και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το δικαίωμα της δημοσίευσης ανήκει πάντα στον παραλήπτη του μηνύματος, πολύ περισσότερο που αν δεν επικαλεστώ κάποιο τέτοιο στοιχείο δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω κάποιους ισχυρισμούς μου.

Άντε άλλο ένα δεκάλεπτο προσεκτικής σύνταξης κειμένων για χάρη του Ελληγεννή ως τοτέμ ελευθερίας της έκφρασης και διωκόμενου μέλους του φόρουμ με 6000 ποστ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Επειδή παίρνω απορημένα ΡΜ με το επιχείρημα «μα πώς ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είναι δικαίωμά σου η μονομερής απόφαση δημοσίευσης προσωπικού μηνύματος, από τη στιγμή που συνιστά προσωπική αλληλογραφία μεταξύ δύο ατόμων;» έχω απάντηση και για όποιον άλλον έχει την ανάλογη απορία.

Δεν υπάρχει απόρρητο προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας για τον παραλήπτη της εκτός αν έχει διατυπωθεί ρητά κάπου, ως όρος χρήσης και με κοινή συμφωνία. Οποιοδήποτε και αν είναι το περιεχόμενο μιας προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας, ο παραλήπτης έχει πάντα το δικαίωμα δημοσίευσης, καταγγελίας κλπ. επειδή μπορεί να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει για εύλογο σκοπό το περιεχόμενό της. Άδεια δημοσιοποίησης πρέπει να ζητήσει, όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο, ο αποστολέας επειδή το μήνυμα ή η επιστολή _δεν του ανήκει_ μετά από την αποστολή της. Διαφορετικά, μπορεί πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσει εξαρχής τη μορφή της _ανοιχτής επιστολής_.

Βάλε και άλλα είκοσι, μάστορα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2015)

Εγώ έχασα όλη την αναμπουμπούλα πάλι. 
Να πω τι βλέπω λοιπόν: το ζήτημα δεν είναι οι απόψεις του Ελληγενή. Το ζήτημα είναι οτι συνέχεια προσπαθεί να πάει τη συζήτηση σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Εγώ είδα έναν διάλογο να ξεκινάει μεταξύ Αζιμούθιου και Δόχτορα και αντί να συνεχίζεται ο διάλογος εμφανίζεται ο Ελληγενής κι αρχίζει μια από τα ίδια. Αυτό καταντάει κουραστικό. Φυσικά η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να τον αγνοεί όποιος δεν θέλει να κάνει συζήτηση, αλλά για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, έφτασε τα 500 σχεδόν μηνύματα αυτό το νήμα κυρίως γιατί κάθε τρίτο μήνυμα είναι πάνω στα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια- συζήτηση της κάθε ανθυπολεπτομέρειας και παράτημα του θέματος και μόλις επανερχόμαστε στο θέμα μετά από μερικά μηνύματα φτου κι απ'την αρχή η ίδια συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή παίρνω απορημένα ΡΜ με το επιχείρημα «μα πώς ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είναι δικαίωμά σου η μονομερής απόφαση δημοσίευσης προσωπικού μηνύματος, από τη στιγμή που συνιστά προσωπική αλληλογραφία μεταξύ δύο ατόμων;» έχω απάντηση και για όποιον άλλον έχει την ανάλογη απορία.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει απόρρητο προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας για τον παραλήπτη της εκτός αν έχει διατυπωθεί ρητά κάπου, ως όρος χρήσης και με κοινή συμφωνία. Οποιοδήποτε και αν είναι το περιεχόμενο μιας προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας, ο παραλήπτης έχει πάντα το δικαίωμα δημοσίευσης, καταγγελίας κλπ. επειδή μπορεί να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει για εύλογο σκοπό το περιεχόμενό της. Άδεια δημοσιοποίησης πρέπει να ζητήσει, όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο, ο αποστολέας επειδή το μήνυμα ή η επιστολή _δεν του ανήκει_ μετά από την αποστολή της. Διαφορετικά, μπορεί πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσει εξαρχής τη μορφή της _ανοιχτής επιστολής_.
> 
> Βάλε και άλλα είκοσι, μάστορα...



Οκέι, αφού θέλεις να το πω δημόσια, ας γράψω ένα τελευταίο ποστ. Δεν υπάρχει νομικό ζήτημα δημοσίευσης ΠΜ, είναι καθαρά ηθικό. Όταν ένας άνθρωπος επιλέγει να σου πει κάτι προσωπικά, σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλει να δημοσιευτεί. Είναι στο χέρι σου να σεβαστείς την επιθυμία του. Οι κανόνες της διακριτικότητας ορίζουν ότι πρέπει να ρωτήσεις πρώτα τον άνθρωπο αυτόν αν έχει ή όχι πρόβλημα να δημοσιευτεί ένα πράγμα που σου είπε κατ' ιδίαν. Αυτό δεν περιορίζεται στο φόρουμ, αφορά κάθε έκφανση της κοινωνικής ζωής.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στάθη, δεν ξέρω τι ήταν αυτό που ξεσήκωσε τρίτο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, αλλά είναι προφανές από το κείμενο ότι με τον Ελληγεννή δεν συζητούσα ούτε τα οικονομικά μας, ούτε τα επαγγελματικά μας, ούτε τα οικογενειακά μας, ούτε τα γκομενικά μας ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο.
> 
> Συζήτησα επί θέματος που αφορούσε τη διαχείριση του φόρουμ και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το δικαίωμα της δημοσίευσης ανήκει πάντα στον παραλήπτη του μηνύματος, πολύ περισσότερο που αν δεν επικαλεστώ κάποιο τέτοιο στοιχείο δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω κάποιους ισχυρισμούς μου.
> 
> Άντε άλλο ένα δεκάλεπτο προσεκτικής σύνταξης κειμένων για χάρη του Ελληγεννή ως τοτέμ ελευθερίας της έκφρασης και διωκόμενου μέλους του φόρουμ με 6000 ποστ.



Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, για ό,τι και να συζητάμε, μιλάμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο απ' ό,τι στα δημόσια μηνύματα, οπότε είναι βάναυση παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητας και της εμπιστοσύνης η δημοσιοποίησή τους. Καλύτερα να μην τεκμηριώσεις τίποτα παρά να εκθέσεις ανερώτητα τον άλλον. Μπορεί να μην είναι νομικά αξιόμεμπτο, αλλά είναι εντελώς αντιδεοντολογικό. Τέλος πάντων, μια και τέθηκε (στο επόμενο μήνυμα) το θέμα, να δηλώσω ότι τα δικά μου προσωπικά μηνύματα ή ηλεμηνύματα δεν θέλω να τα δημοσιοποιήσει κανείς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2015)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο. 
Το πολύ να δεχόμουν σαν εξαίρεση κανένα ιδιαίτερα απειλητικό. 
Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το ζήτημα πια, κι ίσως καλύτερα να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

stathis said:


> Η δε παρέμβαση του Νίκελ, για όσους παρακολουθούν μια δημόσια συζήτηση χωρίς να έχουν το προνόμιο να γνωρίζουν τα πμ που ανταλλάσσονται, τις συζητήσεις στους κόλπους της διαχειριστικής ομάδας ή το σύνολο των προηγούμενων ποστ του Ελληγεννή, ήταν τουλάχιστον άκομψη και ασύμμετρη (από τη στιγμή που ο επιπληχθείς είχε το λιγότερο έντονο ύφος από τους δύο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη).




Υπάρχει πολλή ένταση αυτές τις ημέρες. Εγώ είπα στον Ελληγενή να σταματήσει να γράφει για να μην τα κάνει χειρότερα. Προτίμησε να με γράψει και να τα κάνει σαλεπιτζίδικο.

Ο δόκτορ δημοσιοποίησε το μήνυμα όχι επειδή μέσα του έκανε κάποια ανάλυση περί ιδιωτικών μηνυμάτων, αλλά επειδή προφανώς έκρινε ότι το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος επέτρεπε τη δημοσιοποίηση και τη δημόσια συζήτηση.

Είμαστε όλοι κουρασμένοι απ' αυτά που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας αυτές τις μέρες, απειλείται το βιοτικό μας επίπεδο, και δεν έχουμε καμιά όρεξη να χάνουμε την ώρα μας με αυτές τις συζητήσεις. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2015)

Από όλη τη συζήτηση, Νίκελ, παραμένει πάντως η κατηγορία που διατυπώθηκε από σεβαστά μέλη του φόρουμ ότι κάπως σαν σκοπίμως φιμώνεται ο Ελληγεννής, και μάλιστα για τις πολιτικές του απόψεις. Και αφού αποδείχτηκε με τη δημοσίευση ενός καθαρά τεχνικού μηνύματος ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτε τέτοιο, η απαξίωση άλλαξε στόχο και πέρασε στην ιδιωτικότητα των μηνυμάτων.

Τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα δεν δημοσιοποίησα ούτε ανάστροφο εισαγωγικό από ιδιωτικά μηνύματα, φίλοι συμφορουμίτες. Συγκρατήστε τ' άλογά σας. Και να ξέρετε ότι όπως δεν δημοσίευσα τίποτε ως τώρα (που αναγκάστηκα από τις άδικες κτγμ επιθέσεις), έτσι θα δημοσιεύσω και οποιοδήποτε ΡΜ που θα κρίνω ότι πρέπει, άσχετα πώς θα το έχετε χαρακτηρίσει· εμπιστευτικό, ιδιωτικό, απόρρητο, ΝΑΤΟ special, top cosmic secret και ξέρω γω τι άλλο ισχύει σήμερα. Αν δεν έχετε εμπιστοσύνη στην ακεραιότητά μου και στην κρίση μου για το τι ενδεχομένως θα αποθέσετε στα χέρια μου και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σας βλάψει αν το δημοσιεύσω, τι να πω· παρακαλώ να μη μου στέλνετε ΡΜ.

Ευχαριστώ.

Άλλα δέκα χαμένα χελλελεπτά για αυτονόητα πράγματα και ανούσιες περιχαρακώσεις...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2015)

Ειρήνη ημίν, παιδιά. Μη χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας. Τόσα χρόνια περνάμε άπειρες ώρες παρέα και έχουμε χτίσει όμορφες σχέσεις. Από μένα συγγνώμη αν συνέβαλα στην ένταση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2015)

Για να μη μείνουν εντυπώσεις για ό,τι είπα: είμαι κατά της συζήτησης με προσωπικά. Άμα κάτι δεν μπορείτε να το πείτε δημόσια, μην το λέτε ούτε κατ'ιδίαν. 
Πάντως με τα ΡΜ που διάβασα δεν είδα τίποτα διαφορετικό απ'ό,τι ειπώθηκε και φανερά. 
Αυτά και ειρήνη ημίν.


----------

